# oil and gas mixture " used weed wacker"



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have three and and several chain saws and they all take 50:1.
http://www.ehow.com/way_5990608_do-gas-ratio-weed-trimmer_.html


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

ok, i was about 30-1 and was smoking a little there. thanks .


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

If you use 50/1, make sure you're using an oil that will support that ratio. A lot of popular power eqipment oils are formulated for 32/1. Most of the 4oz bottles sold at the box stores add to a gallon of gas.

Who manufactured the weed wacker?


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

its a homelite name but not sure if thats the manufacturer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you 100% sure it's a 2 stoke. I own a Homelite that's a 4 stroke.
Simple to check, look for an oil dip stick.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

The mixing ratio is more about the oil than the motor you are using it in. Get a good quality oil that can mix at 50/1 and use that. I have switched over to Synthetic oil and I have noticed an incredible difference in how much easier they start and runs smother both at full load and at an idle.


----------

